# just wondering



## sherri (Sep 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone else has ever done this. I have severe gerd and this morning when I got out of bed I was hurting in the middle of my chest and back and had the urge to throw up even though I wasn't really sick to my stomach. I had to go to the bathroom and had the dry heaves and after a while it went away.


----------



## bellee (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, not my own experience but my mum plus my grandmother and aunty on my mums side suffer from this and have had attacks in the middle of the night or early morning where they have had to force themselves to be sick to relieve the pain. I have heard of lots of others that suffer from this and have similar symptoms too.

I guess I can't really offer much more, but at least you know you aren't alone. Though, I am not suggesting it should be ignored either.


----------

